# [SOLVED] Download Entire Photobucket Albums To Computer?



## shewillnotdie

Hey guys. Hope this is in the right section. I tried googling a solution for myself and did come up with a few ideas for how to do this but the steps didn't quite make sense.

Basically I had one of my hdd with all my pictures accidentally messed up and had to reformat it and lost all my pictures. Good news is they are all pretty much in my photobucket account. 

I'm just trying to find a way to bulk download all my albums and pictures to my computer besides individually clicking each picture and doing the whole "save as."

Anyone know how I can do this? :4-dontkno

Thanks for reading and any help is appreciated.


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: Download Entire Photobucket Albums To Computer?*

when logged in and viewing your album you should see to the top right a link saying "album options", click on it then select "download this album" it will take you through to a dialogue box that will prepare your download and ask you to repeat a code in the box (this to check that you are a human not a spybot etc :grin and then a button is there "zip files" click on it and it will then take you to another dialogue box which tells you that your download is ready and will be available for 24 hrs. click download when you're ready to download 
your pics may not be in their original resolution because Photobucket has a size limitation for the free accounts but at least you will have them.

hope this helps


----------



## shewillnotdie

*Re: Download Entire Photobucket Albums To Computer?*

That's exactly what I was trying to figure out. Thank you so much for the help. All the other stuff I found while researching was telling you to like change the url and some weird stuff like that. 

Thanks! :grin:


----------



## bassman5066

Sorry to revive this oldie, but I was so happy when I thought I found a solution. Got about 3000 photos in an over limit photobucket account that I'd like to close. 

I found that in the album options and when I mouse over it a box comes up that says "coming soon click here for info". When I click there it links to a page saying I'm not authorized to view it. 

I was using photobucket for forums and to backup my phone images, and now their website sucks and I'd like to just dump all the images and close out the account. Can't seem to find any contact info on their page. I mean hell, I'd be willing to pay for them to mail me a flash drive with everything on it.

I found an application that was written a while back for this exact purpose, called PhotoDump, but it has been updated in 3/2013 saying Photobucket's new format does not allow the application to function. I just tried to use it and the server returned a "forbidden" message.


----------



## zuluclayman

doesthis help?

You need to have a PLUS account and it is only a workaround


----------

